# Are you ready for a "C" mandrel?



## Dario (Dec 14, 2006)

Nope, it is not out yet and not even sure if one is in the works but just getting the pulse of the masses.  If I am thinking of it...maybe others are too. 

Since Berea came out with the "B" (Berea) mandrel...why not "C" CSUSA mandrel?  The way I see it is we need another bigger mandrel for all these high end kits.  My belief is...

Thicker rod =&gt; less deflection =&gt; better quality pens.

(by the way, it doesn't have to be from CSUSA ...just sound nice A, B, C)

I know it will mean another item to buy but for qualities, sake...I am all for it.  Yes, I would love to buy a Beall Colet chuck but can't affort it yet.  What say you?


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 14, 2006)

I say yes, but with threads only for a knurled nut. That way I could use my Beall chuck to hold it. Actually, even a scroll chuck with pin jaws would work. Of course now you need new bushings, or you'd have to make your own. Come to think of it, you could probably make your own using drill rod with a diameter of your own choosing. Just cut threads into one end and buy a knurled nut at the big box.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, absolutely. And it would joyfully require us to buy entire new kits, new bushings and....best of all.....more different weirdo drill bit sizes.
Actually, if only bushings were adapted for the larger mandrel, that would be a good idea.


----------



## Dario (Dec 14, 2006)

Frank, 

I believe it should only be the bushings for the existing kits.

Of course new kits will be up in the air on bits, etc.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 14, 2006)

I've thought about doing this with Delrin bushings and using the HF transfer punches (need the rotating drill chuck someone posted recently on the other end).


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Frank,
> 
> I believe it should only be the bushings for the existing kits.
> ...



I know. I just couldn't resist getting in[] a shot with my weirdo drill bit rant.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 14, 2006)

Dario:  Do you know someone with a machinists lathe??  Why not drill/ream out a set of bushings for an Emperor or some other high end kit so they will fit a "B" mandrel..Maybe the "B" mandrel will be stiff enough to meet your needs.

If the "B" doesn't work, I did a little calculator work and it looks like 11/32" would be a good choice for your "C" mandrel.  You could bore out Emperor bushings and still have enough metal left so the walls would not be too thin.

BTW, seems to me I remember seeing an IAP member in the South Texas area who has a metal lathe.  Can't remember who it is; but maybe that guy would experiment on a set of bushings if you sent him some.....assuming we can figure out who it was???


----------



## bob393 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bigger IS better and You can't have enough mandrels


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 14, 2006)

Why do we need another mandrel?  How much more deflection do you experience with a Gent-sized blank over a Baron sized blank?  And where is all of this deflection coming from?  A 3/4" blank is a 3/4" blank.  In fact, some of us use a 5/8" blank for all but the Panache.  The barrels are no longer than for a slimline.  If you need a mandrel that is stiffer, wouldn't it be easier to just make one out of drill rod instead of adding more confusion and make some corian or delrin bushings?  What am I missing here?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 14, 2006)

Must be nice to have money to burn just so that we can learn our ABC's. Thumbs down from me to have another mandrel. I just caved in and purchased the 'B' recently and certainly have no desire for a third. Less is more in my tiny shop.

-Peter-


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 14, 2006)

If you are having that much problem with deflection there may be other gremlins at play. The B mandel is pretty stout, and using the beall I can't see where you'd get deflection. I say no to a new mandrel, but then again I don't really care since I only make a few pens anyways. 
I agree with what was said above, if you want one have one made or make it yourself from a drill blank. With a beall chuck you should be able to get a right sized mandrel for every tube it that works for you.


----------



## Dario (Dec 15, 2006)

The B mandrel is indeed beefy enough and haven't had problems with deflection with it...problem is CSUSA bushings won't fit them. [B)]

Maybe I should have added that as an option...for other kits to use (have bushings fit)  B mandrel if possible.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 15, 2006)

The B mandrel isn't necessary as evidenced by A Cigar kit  using an A mandrel.
The concept of different sized mandrels is BS.
Edit in.
If there were an absolute need for larger mandrels the suppliers would have come up witha mini "steady rest" like spindle turners use and try to convince us that it is a "must have" like some of the other products they try to sell.i.e. sandpaper organizers, $40.00 digital calipers.drill bits that are.001 different than standard bits. I am sure there are other must have "wastes of money"


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 15, 2006)

Shorter mandrels are stiffer. Turn the barrels one at a time on a short mandrel. Problem solved.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />The B mandrel is indeed beefy enough and haven't had problems with deflection with it...problem is CSUSA bushings won't fit them. [B)]
> 
> Maybe I should have added that as an option...for other kits to use (have bushings fit)  B mandrel if possible.



Won't work. The idea is too simple. []


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 15, 2006)

Frank:  Sure it would work.  Woodcraft is already doing it for their kits.....in reverse, of course!![][]


----------



## Nolan (Dec 15, 2006)

Dario,
I think since you thought of it we should call it a "D" mandrel!![] 
A bigger mandrel would be stiffer but I personally dont know if it is worth the complexity of having another complete set of options. I personally havent had alot of deflection problems with my turnings. I am with frank too many differt size bit/blank/bushing combos now.
Nolan


----------



## Ligget (Dec 15, 2006)

As long as it can fit into my Beall and Axminster collets, bring it on![]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 20, 2006)

One trick I have been using it making my own bushings for the larger pens with Corian, but making the bushings (glued to a 7mm tube) nice and long. My Corian bushings are about 1" long. I make the outside 1/4" wide so that leaves me with 3/4" of an inch inside the tube. I then turn these kits in halves on a short mandral. I have had no problems this way at all. I did this because I am too cheap to buy a B mandral and had to make bushings for the Churchill and any other B mandral kits.

I say No


----------

